# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Tough Mudder

## Suzanimal

Anyone ever done one? My husband's bar gets a free team every year (Dos XX is a sponsor) and he signed us up for next year. I've started some weight training, my upper body is a little weak, and running but I'm a little scared. I'm hoping someone will tell me it's not as bad as it looks. Any training tips will also be greatly appreciated.





> Tough Mudder is a 10-12 mile (18-20 km) obstacle course designed to test all-around strength, stamina, teamwork, and mental grit. Tough Mudder is Probably the Toughest Event on the Planet. Probably.
> 
> Tough Mudder is more than an event; it’s a way of thinking. It’s about pushing yourself to the limits and helping others to do the same. It’s not a race, it’s a challenge. If we timed you, what would be your motivation to stop and give someone a hand? When you run a Tough Mudder, you’ll meet new people and overcome challenges when you get through the course—together. Running a race gets you busted knees and a medal you’ll never wear again. At the end of a Tough Mudder, you get an orange headband to proudly wear to work on Monday morning, a pint, bragging rights and membership into Mudder Nation. And it gives you an excuse to get all your friends together and start a tradition.
> https://toughmudder.com/events/what-is-tough-mudder

----------


## eduardo89

I do that every weekend.

----------


## phill4paul

Get in your car. Drive 5 miles and remember the spot. Drive home. Then go and walk to that spot and back. This will give you an idea of length of the course.
  Then have your husband beat you with a 2x4 for 10 minutes. This will give you an idea of how you will feel after running over the obstacles on the course.

----------


## pcosmar

Never mind,,

I was thinking of something else.

----------


## Suzanimal

The weather is finally cooperating (yay!) and I went for a run. I did 2 miles today and thought I was going to have a $#@!ing heart attack. I sat down in the shower and almost couldn't get back up. Now I'm pissed, I'm going to do this and I'm going to get my free beer and stupid $#@!ing headband and then I'm going to knock the $#@! outta my husband.

This guy is my inspiration...

----------


## phill4paul

> The weather is finally cooperating (yay!) and I went for a run. I did 2 miles today and thought I was going to have a $#@!ing heart attack. I sat down in the shower and almost couldn't get back up. Now I'm pissed, I'm going to do this and I'm going to get my free beer and stupid $#@!ing headband and then I'm going to knock the $#@! outta my husband.
> 
> This guy is my inspiration...


  After the first two miles pretend to sprain your ankle. Then make your husband carry you on his back the rest of the race. That will teach him.

----------


## Suzanimal

I got back to running today. I did 2 miles and I'm pretty whipped. I found out I will also get a cool Under Armour shirt if I compete. Yay! Why didn't my husband give me that info? I guess he thought I would be more inspired by the free beer.

Here's my husband modeling the shirt...

----------


## jllundqu

Best thing about tough mudder?

It's like a mud wrestling wonderland!  





Amiright???    lol

In all seriousness.  They are tough, fun, and yes you should train upper and lower body.  It's a great event.  I like Ragnar Relays, Tough Mudder, Spartan Race, and my favorite... WARRIOR DASH!

Warrior Dash is by far the most fun and the people are crazy.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Best thing about tough mudder?
> 
> It's like a mud wrestling wonderland!  
> 
> Amiright???    lol
> 
> In all seriousness.  They are tough, fun, and yes you should train upper and lower body.  It's a great event.  I like Ragnar Relays, Tough Mudder, Spartan Race, and my favorite... WARRIOR DASH!
> 
> Warrior Dash is by far the most fun and the people are crazy.


I've just been running but I need to work on my upper body strength. I'm worried about getting over the walls....I'm also worried about being electrocuted.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Just don't swallow the mud, or get any near any orifice...

Don't google why.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just don't swallow the mud, or get any near any orifice...
> 
> *Don't google why*.



I need to work on following directions.

That's more of a deterrent than getting electrocuted.




> A new report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention shows that 22 people contracted a diarrheal illness in October 2012, likely because they accidentally swallowed water contaminated with bacteria from animal feces during an extreme obstacle course in Nevada.
> 
> Three active-duty military went to the emergency department at the Nellis Air Force Base outside of Las Vegas from Oct. 10-12, 2012 with symptoms like *bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting*, health officials said.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-styl...#ixzz33WzT8uYG

----------


## pcosmar

> I need to work on following directions.
> 
> That's more of a deterrent than getting electrocuted.


Rinse any mud you swallow with plenty of Alcohol.. That should kill the bugs..

----------


## KCIndy

> The weather is finally cooperating (yay!) and I went for a run. I did 2 miles today and thought I was going to have a $#@!ing heart attack. I sat down in the shower and almost couldn't get back up. Now I'm pissed, I'm going to do this and I'm going to get my free beer and stupid $#@!ing headband and then I'm going to knock the $#@! outta my husband.



Good for you!  Hang tough, you can do it.  

I'm inspired by your determination, and I mean that with the greatest of sincerity.

Best of luck, and be sure to keep us posted!

----------


## KCIndy

> Rinse any mud you swallow with plenty of Alcohol.. That should kill the bugs..



Bacardi 151 is my favorite alcoholic sterilizer.  I hear it kills germs, too!

----------


## phill4paul

> Good for you!  Hang tough, you can do it.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Give all you got, if that's what you want to accomplish.  Keep us up to date.  You go!

----------


## Henry Rogue

My wife did it last year.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Rinse any mud you swallow with plenty of Alcohol.. That should kill the bugs..





> Bacardi 151 is my favorite alcoholic sterilizer.  I hear it kills germs, too!


Excellent advice.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Good for you!  Hang tough, you can do it.  
> 
> I'm inspired by your determination, and I mean that with the greatest of sincerity.
> 
> Best of luck, and be sure to keep us posted!





> Give all you got, if that's what you want to accomplish.  Keep us up to date.  You go!



Oh I'm going to do it, or die trying (my husband said if I actually die trying he would have me cremated in the TM shirt and dump a Dos XX on me - whadda guy).  When I finish I will post a pic of myself having my victory beer, I'm pretty sure that will be the best beer I've ever had. 





> My wife did it last year.


What was the worst part? I'm nervous about the electrocution and the water slide into ice water (love water slides, hate ice water).

----------


## Root

Suze, you are going to have such a fun time.  I want to do a TM style event, but not this year. I've got too much going on, and too many things I'm falling behind schedule on already.

You'll be fine. The beer when your done will be special.  Make it a good one.

----------


## Suzanimal

I have my first TM injury. My husband (grrrr..) was teaching me how to exercise my upper body and drew his elbow back and hit me in the eye. Now I have a f-ing black eye, it's pretty swollen and it hurts like hell.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## Suzanimal

> Next time I beat my wife I'm going to tell her to use that story.


LOL, that's what my neighbor said. He took a pic of me with his phone to brag about what a bad ass he is at work tonight. He gave me a black eye once before, he walked up to me, grabbed my face and sucked on my eye really hard (I don't know why he did it, he was just goofing off). A few minutes later he was like, oh $#@!, don't be mad, I think I gave you a black eye. I wasn't swollen and didn't hurt but it was black. I guess that was more like hickey eye.

----------


## cjm

> I have my first TM injury. My husband (grrrr..) was teaching me how to exercise my upper body and drew his elbow back and hit me in the eye. Now I have a f-ing black eye, it's pretty swollen and it hurts like hell.


There's a Dave Attell joke about this.  I hope your eye feels better.

----------


## hotbrownsauce

I completed Tough Mudder last year. Doing it again this year! I ran 12 miles through all the obstacles. In the back of my mind I thought it would be scary. But I never let that fear surface. During the whole race it was just pure focus! We finished in 3 hours even though we ran the whole time (lots of waiting at each obstacle along the way which increased our time).

Tons of people go that aren't 100% ready. So I personally wouldn't worry if I wasn't in impeccable shape.
The shock does NOT hurt.. it does not hurt at all! But however, if you get shocked you will go limp! (Happened to me twice... just do the obstacles. Don't think about it! You WILL be glad you did them all, trust me! Finish them all don't wimp out!!!)

As for training if you don't exercise regularly I would advise it. You don't have to be a body builder, I am not. Just be sure you actively exercise your body regularly. I feel as long as you exercise regularly (30 minutes for each body part e.g. arms, legs, back, chest, abs) you'll be okay when the time comes. I work out each part of the body twice a week by habit to give you an idea.

If you can run a mile or two in spurts over a few hour period you'll be okay on running. Please note the BIGGEST THING I DID NOT DO is this... we were running in open fields at our tough mudder event.. tons of little natural twists and bends in the dirt and therefor your ankle will not be "stationary" as it would be against a road. Your ankle will bend to the contour of the ground. So I advise strengthening your ankle muscles by either running in fields or running on a machine with the incline up/down. If you have weak or bad ankles be sure to wear ankle braces so you don't twist an ankle!! The reason this was the biggest thing for me is that my ankles and calf muscle started getting stiff and sore. 

Be sure to eat plenty of bananas days before so you don't get cramps!!! If your calf cramps look at picture two in this diagram http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-a-Charley-Horse

Be excited!! It is so much fun!!! You'll love yourself! =) When I did mine it was to celebrate 3 yrs after joining a gym and losing 50lbs. I now have 6 pack abs after being overweight my whole life... GO ME! lol =)

Any questions drop me a PM. I don't check the boards anymore.

HBS

PS They have a few food/water stops on the way. They seemed to be located about ever 2-4 miles. Each station had either a half a banana or half a Cliff protein bar and water with portable restrooms.

Hope you have fun! They will get you pumped before you go... a motivational speaker will be present! Then BANG! You're off!

PPS
You will most definitely swallow mud. You will be picking it out of your toes for days, ears for hours, it will get in your eyes, and every part of your body imaginable. There is a lot of mud!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I completed Tough Mudder last year. Doing it again this year! I ran 12 miles through all the obstacles. In the back of my mind I thought it would be scary. But I never let that fear surface. During the whole race it was just pure focus! We finished in 3 hours even though we ran the whole time (lots of waiting at each obstacle along the way which increased our time).
> 
> Tons of people go that aren't 100% ready. So I personally wouldn't worry if I wasn't in impeccable shape.
> The shock does NOT hurt.. it does not hurt at all! But however, if you get shocked you will go limp! (Happened to me twice... just do the obstacles. Don't think about it! You WILL be glad you did them all, trust me! Finish them all don't wimp out!!!)
> 
> As for training if you don't exercise regularly I would advise it. You don't have to be a body builder, I am not. Just be sure you actively exercise your body regularly. I feel as long as you exercise regularly (30 minutes for each body part e.g. arms, legs, back, chest, abs) you'll be okay when the time comes. I work out each part of the body twice a week by habit to give you an idea.
> 
> If you can run a mile or two in spurts over a few hour period you'll be okay on running. Please note the BIGGEST THING I DID NOT DO is this... we were running in open fields at our tough mudder event.. tons of little natural twists and bends in the dirt and therefor your ankle will not be "stationary" as it would be against a road. Your ankle will bend to the contour of the ground. So I advise strengthening your ankle muscles by either running in fields or running on a machine with the incline up/down. If you have weak or bad ankles be sure to wear ankle braces so you don't twist an ankle!! The reason this was the biggest thing for me is that my ankles and calf muscle started getting stiff and sore. 
> 
> ...


I've been running on the street because it's really hilly and has lots of obstacles (road kill, potholes, stray dogs), it's way more of a workout for me. 




> When I did mine it was to celebrate 3 yrs after joining a gym and losing 50lbs. I now have 6 pack abs after being overweight my whole life... GO ME! lol =)


YAY! Good for you!

----------


## Suzanimal

> There's a Dave Attell joke about this.  I hope your eye feels better.


Gosh, I haven't heard that name in awhile. I liked his TV show, I wonder what happened to him.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I hope your eye feels better.


Thanks, it does, I kept icing it yesterday and the swelling is mostly gone but it's kind of purple.

----------


## Suzanimal

I got off track for a couple of weeks but I finally got off my butt and ran today, I also bought a set of 5lb weights so I can get some muscles in my arms. My running is getting better, I don't feel like I'm going to die when I'm done so I guess that's good sign.

----------


## Suzanimal

I about three weeks ago I bought new running shoes and I was too lazy to drive so I went to Walmart (what was I thinking??) and found a cute pair that felt pretty good. They were pretty good for a couple of weeks but now my knees are killing me. So for $20ish bucks I got a pair of running shoes that barely lasted a month. *Sigh* Lesson learned. 

Avoid these crappy shoes...

----------


## tod evans

I never buy "cute" tools..........

----------


## phill4paul

> I about three weeks ago I bought new running shoes and I was too lazy to drive so I went to Walmart (what was I thinking??) and found a cute pair that felt pretty good. They were pretty good for a couple of weeks but now my knees are killing me. So for $20ish bucks I got a pair of running shoes that barely lasted a month. *Sigh* Lesson learned. 
> 
> Avoid these crappy shoes...


  Words of wisdom from my dad: "Son, always buy best shoes or boots and bedding you can afford. If you're not in one you are in the other."

----------


## Suzanimal

> I never buy "cute" tools..........


I _always_ buy "cute" tools....




> Words of wisdom from my dad: "Son, always buy best shoes or boots and bedding you can afford. If you're not in one you are in the other."


Your Dad was a wise man. One of life's delights is climbing into a freshly made bed.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I don't know how I missed this thread but that's a tall glass of water that you're taking on, Suzanimal. Good for you.

Make sure you're eating right. Good luck.

----------


## Suzanimal

The running is getting a lot easier, the "I'm going to die" feeling has been replaced with an odd high. All that sweat is starting to pay off, my mind is sharper, more focused and my energy level is up - Yay! I found a workout I'm going to start next week. I also noticed the playground near my subdivision has monkey bars, I think I'm going to start running to the playground, do the monkey bars and run back - that'll add a quarter of a mile to my run and help with my upper body - I think it'll add some fun to my run, it's getting pretty boring.






I bought a cool pair of socks off Amazon to wear for the race but I might have to order an extra pair, I think they'll come in handy as the weather gets cooler. I bought the black maybe I'll get the extra pair in pink. 

http://www.amazon.com/Womens-Knee-Hi.../dp/B004X2PJGQ

----------


## mika

No matter how hyped up they get you at the starting line, don't sprint when they say "go" or your legs will pay dearly for it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> No matter how hyped up they get you at the starting line, don't sprint when they say "go" or your legs will pay dearly for it.


No worries, I don't "sprint" on a good day.

I went to the playground today and did the monkey bars. What a fiasco, it rained last night and they were slippery - that's my story and I'm sticking to it. I never completed them without "slipping".

----------


## Suzanimal

My new "cute" shoes are working out pretty good. I liked the way the Nikes looked but I ended up buying the New Balance because they felt better. Ya hear that tod evans? Functional AND cute!

I think I hurt myself today. I fell off the monkey bars and on the run home my right arm started aching and now the right side of my neck is bothering me. I think I may have pulled something.

My new cute shoes...




Yep, I'm getting stronger.

----------


## presence

> I never buy "cute" tools..........


Why not?  I love my cute klein stubbys:


\
My cute palm nailer:

...and my cute mil surplus mini pick shovel

----------


## Danke

Definition of a Tough Mudder:  An animal that can bleed for a whole week every month and still survive.  Commonly referred to as a Suzanimal.

----------


## Root

> Why not?  I love my cute klein stubbys:
> 
> 
> \
> My cute palm nailer:
> 
> ...and my cute mil surplus mini pick shovel


nice ancap colors on the stubbies too

----------


## Suzanimal

> Definition of a Tough Mudder:  An animal that can bleed for a whole week every month and still survive.  Commonly referred to as a Suzanimal.


I like that, it makes me sound fierce. 

I only actually bleed for a couple of days though so I guess I'm not all that tough.

----------


## Suzanimal

Oh and another thing, these exercises aren't working out. Every time I try them my dog decides to take a break from his busy napping and ass licking schedule to either smell my butt or try to lick my face - nasty bastard.





>

----------


## Danke

> My new "cute" shoes are working out pretty good. I liked the way the Nikes looked but I ended up buying the New Balance because they felt better. Ya hear that tod evans? Functional AND cute!
> 
> I think I hurt myself today. I fell off the monkey bars and on the run home my right arm started aching and now the right side of my neck is bothering me. I think I may have pulled something.
> 
> My new cute shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm getting stronger.


You should PM Acala about barefoot running.  Easier on knees and hips.

----------


## Root

Suz, add lots of burpees into your training. They suck but will help you in the long run.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You should PM Acala about barefoot running.  Easier on knees and hips.


I'm not going to run barefoot on cement. 




> Suz, do not add  lots of burpees into your training. They suck but will help you in the long run.




I tried the tennis balls (I didn't have a Lacrosse ball laying around) on my neck, it's feeling a little better but I didn't feel well enough to attempt the monkey bars today.
Thanks for the tip Root.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I didn't feel well enough to attempt the monkey bars today.



Quit being a pussy. Get back on the monkey bars tomorrow. Eye of the tiger, suzanimal...eye of the tiger...

----------


## Root

> I tried the tennis balls (I didn't have a Lacrosse ball laying around) on my neck, it's feeling a little better but I didn't feel well enough to attempt the monkey bars today.
> Thanks for the tip Root.


hahahahaha!!  keep the updates coming suz!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Quit being a pussy. Get back on the monkey bars tomorrow. Eye of the tiger, suzanimal...eye of the tiger...





> Definition of a Tough Mudder:  An animal that can bleed for a whole week every month and still survive.  Commonly referred to as a Suzanimal.



I ain't no pussy!

----------


## brushfire

> I'm not going to run barefoot on cement. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the tennis balls (I didn't have a Lacrosse ball laying around) on my neck, it's feeling a little better but I didn't feel well enough to attempt the monkey bars today.
> Thanks for the tip Root.


I'm not speaking for Danke, but he may be referring to a style of running.  

http://www.goodformrunning.com/

Barefoot is a style of running that you must condition for.  Since you're a NB gal, you should check out Tony.

http://antonkrupicka.blogspot.com/

Best of luck to you in your training and your competition.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I ain't no pussy!


There you go. That's the spirit. I'm rooting for you. Really. Sounds like everyone is.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm not speaking for Danke, but he may be referring to a style of running.  
> 
> http://www.goodformrunning.com/
> 
> Barefoot is a style of running that you must condition for.  Since you're a NB gal, you should check out Tony.
> 
> http://antonkrupicka.blogspot.com/
> 
> Best of luck to you in your training and your competition.



I don't want to delve too deep into the mind of Danke  but I think he' referring to literally running barefoot. Apparently, it's the easier to use proper form when running barefoot. I hate to wear shoes and would like to give it a shot but the last thing I want to do is tear up the bottoms of my feet, plus it'll mess up my pedicure.
I tend to strike on my forefoot when I'm really in the zone (that's a good thing-Yay!) but I've noticed I heel strike when I'm just half-assed shuffling along or going downhill, I need to work on that.

Thanks for those links, they were very helpful.

----------


## brushfire

> I don't want to delve too deep into the mind of Danke  but I think he' referring to literally running barefoot. Apparently, it's the easier to use proper form when running barefoot. I hate to wear shoes and would like to give it a shot but the last thing I want to do is tear up the bottoms of my feet, plus it'll mess up my pedicure.
> I tend to strike on my forefoot when I'm really in the zone (that's a good thing-Yay!) but I've noticed I heel strike when I'm just half-assed shuffling along or going downhill, I need to work on that.
> 
> Thanks for those links, they were very helpful.


Aint no thang...  I was talking "barefoot style".

BTW - Tony literally runs barefoot too - I think for the price point you can beet the 10 v2's.  I know you already purchased shoes, but you may find you really like these:

If you're not sure, order from Zappos - they have a good return policy and seem to be only a couple of dollars above everyone else.  I currently own multiple pairs of the 10v2's and I like them a lot.

http://www.zappos.com/new-balance-wt...140912141726:s

----------


## Suzanimal

> There you go. That's the spirit. I'm rooting for you. Really. Sounds like everyone is.


TYVM, I have a mini camcorder, I'm thinking of making a TM video. A highlights reel of me getting electrocuted, crawling through mud, and having a panic attack when I'm faced with the fire in the hole obstacle.




> http://www.zappos.com/new-balance-wt10v2-silver-purple?ef_id=U2eiwwAABaRXLT2D:20140912141726:s[/url]



Cute shoes!!!

----------


## Root

> There you go. That's the spirit. I'm rooting for you. Really. Sounds like everyone is.


I'm Rooting for Suz too. 




> TYVM, I have a mini camcorder, *I'm thinking of making a TM video.* A highlights reel of me getting electrocuted, crawling through mud, and having a panic attack when I'm faced with the fire in the hole obstacle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute shoes!!!


Please do this Suz. That would be awesome.

----------


## Suzanimal

I was cleaning out my old videos and came across a tape I had forgotten about ages ago. (Yeah, I still have VHS.) Callanetics. I was religious about doing Callanetics in my 20's and had a rockin' tight body. I know my diet had nothing to do with it because I ate like an unsupervised child at a birthday party and drank like a fish. 

Anyhoo, I decided to give it a whirl one more time before I threw it in the Goodwill pile and it kicked my ass. I've decided to keep it and do it twice a week. For anyone looking to tighten up, Callanetics is the way to go and you can probably find the videos at a thrift store. If you like it I recommend you get a book, it's helpful when you're starting out and trying to get the correct form. I promise you won't regret it, you'll see a difference in your body in just a couple of sessions. Oh, another word of advice, don't think you're a bad ass and start with Super Callanetics. Beginning Callanetics, AM/PM or even Callanetics are better choices. 

Here's a sample. It doesn't seem like much but it works.









> I tried the tennis balls (I didn't have a Lacrosse ball laying around) on my neck, it's feeling a little better but I didn't feel well enough to attempt the monkey bars today.
> Thanks for the tip Root.



My neck and arm are still bothering me a little bit so I ordered a Lacrosse ball, I don't think the tennis ball is firm enough to be very effective. It was $7.00 Root, if it doesn't help I'm takin' it outta yer ass.





> Guaranteed delivery by: Friday, September 19, 2014 by 8pm
> Track Package
> Joe's USA Lacrosse Balls - All Colors (also used for Back Massage Ball Therapy) (Blue , 1)
> Sold by: Joe's USA



The endorphins are really starting to kick in, I look forward to going for a run -ha, never thought I'd say that.

----------


## Suzanimal

I found something awesomely fun to do the month before the TM. The Foam Glow 5k, I bought 4 tickets, gonna get my girls to run this one with me. It looks like they do them all over the country, check them out here - http://www.foamglow.com/#!eventinfo/c1nke.







> What is Foam Glow 5K™?
> 
> Foam Glow 5K™ is a fun filled experience exposing runners to Glowing Foam and a ton of Blacklights all over the course. Glowing runners come from all different ages, shapes, sizes, and speeds. Whether you are a long term runner or a walk around the park stroller, the 3 miles of the Foam Glow 5K™ course will have you shining brite and waiting for the next run.
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> The Foam Glow5K™ has been setup with very simple rules:
> 
> 1) White shirt (any white T-shirt will work) worn at the start line. The more white you wear the better.
> ...

----------


## Root

That's my kinda 5k Suz!!  Is there any beer or wine involved after the running?

----------


## Suzanimal

> That's my kinda 5k Suz!!  Is there any beer or wine involved after the running?


I think so, they're claiming to be the "best After Race party in the world" and they're going to have live music. My girls are gonna kick my ass if there's not booze at the finish.

----------


## William Tell

Hey, I know you will enjoy this:
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/1...old-vermonter/

----------


## youngbuck

> Hey, I know you will enjoy this:
> http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/1...old-vermonter/


Thanks,  I just gave it a read.  A friend of mine wanted me to join him at a  Tough Mudder sometime next year.  After reading that article, I think  I'll have to decline...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hey, I know you will enjoy this:
> http://www.artofmanliness.com/2014/1...old-vermonter/


I get to do it for free, Dos Equis is a sponsors a team for the bar. You don't have to do all the challenges and it's not a race but I want to do well. 


On the training front... It's getting too cold in the morning to run so I've just been doing the elliptical. I'm going to have to put on my big girl pants and get my butt out there.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> with symptoms like *bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting*


Oh, have no fear!  If this happens to you the federal or state government will give you a 21 day all expense paid vacation in an unheated tent where you get to wear uncomfortable paper scrubs and are fed water and granola bars.  That is of course after a long string of people come in and interrogate you and then leave you locked in a room for 7 hours without telling you what's going on.

But I mean all expense paid vacation!  How cool is that!

-t

----------


## Suzanimal

I haven't updated this in awhile...

I've been running about 3 or 4 times a week but I'm still only doing 2 miles. I haven't been doing the monkey bars because I've been doing a lot of shoveling around my yard and my arms have been exhausted. I figure shoveling's a good arm workout. We'll see, I'm going to do the monkey bars today and I hope to see an improvement. 
That's about it..




> Root, check out this race - I thought of you when I saw it.
> 
> Cue the ‘Chariots of Fire’ Theme, With Burps
> 
> In preparation for his big race Wednesday, the Canadian runner Corey Gallagher followed a strict regimen: go home from work, chug two bottles of water, devour four sandwiches and chug two more bottles of water, chasing it all with a 10-mile run.
> 
> Other days, Gallagher, a 27-year-old mailman in Winnipeg, Manitoba, turns his treadmill to top speed for a mile and downs four bottles of beer — one per quarter-mile — each in less than eight seconds. Then he tries not to vomit.
> 
> Gallagher competes in the latest novelty in the running world: *the beer mile, in which runners chug a 12-ounce beer and then run a lap on a track, four times. Throw up before you finish and you have to run an extra loop or are disqualified. No one, it seems, agrees on the best way to train.*
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been slack as hell this month but I'm getting back in the groove. I went for a run today - all the way to the playground and did the monkey bars. I got some funny looks, the playground was crowded - schools out and the weather was beautiful. Anyway, I feel like I worked off a little of the Christmas cookie bloat I have going on right now.

----------


## Working Poor

Don't forget to breathe thru your nose. You loose a lot of energy if you keep your mouth open. Drink Fiji water.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Don't forget to breathe thru your nose. You loose a lot of energy if you keep your mouth open. Drink Fiji water.


Me, running.

----------


## Working Poor

> Me, running.


NC is right you are a pussy...

----------


## Suzanimal

> NC is right you are a pussy...


Yeah, I am.

Oh, this goes here. The Atlanta 2015 teaser.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I was just screwing around. Heh...

I'll tell you what, though. Here is a great workout. Find a really steep hill. Meh. Maybe one that has a 100' drop to the base or something. What you do is you crabwalk down the thing and when you get to the bottom you run up the hill to the top and then crabwalk back down the thing. And then you just keep repeating it. Maybe do it for an hour or so daily. I do that with my son a lot and we usually sprint back to the top but you don't really have to sprint back up. Just work within your means. That'll build strength in places that you never knew that you could. It does wonders for stamina too. Or maybe find some high bleachers at a high school or something and run up those for an hour or so. You know? Like the big football stadium type bleachers? You won't get the benefit of the crabwalk but it's something out of the ordinary.

It sounds tough but, really, its not. I mean not too steep. You don't want to end up rolling down the fukin hill and whatnot. Heh. Just steep enough to make you have to use your body to resist gravity.

The first week or so, you'll feel it, though. Oh, yes, indeedy. Especially the next day. But after that, you'll be a rock.

----------


## presence

> Find a really steep hill. Meh. Maybe one that has a 100' drop to the  base or something. What you do is you crabwalk down the thing and when  you get to the bottom you run up the hill to the top


Reminds me of going to get the mail in when its sleeting out for some reason.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> My new "cute" shoes are working out pretty good. I liked the way the Nikes looked but I ended up buying the New Balance because they felt better. Ya hear that tod evans? Functional AND cute!
> 
> I think I hurt myself today. I fell off the monkey bars and on the run home my right arm started aching and now the right side of my neck is bothering me. I think I may have pulled something.
> 
> My new cute shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm getting stronger.


They issued New Balance in Boot Camp.  Only they called them "Go-fasters"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Suz, add lots of burpees into your training. They suck but will help you in the long run.


I'm all, WTF is a 'burpee?'  Back in my day we called those "Squat-thrusts."  I love innovation, but I think I'm sticking with the olden days on this one.

----------


## Working Poor

> Yeah, I am.


Hey smile when you say that okay. I am just funning with ya.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hey smile when you say that okay. I am just funning with ya.


I know you're kidding but y'all are right - I'm a pussy.




> I'm all, WTF is a 'burpee?'  Back in my day we called those "Squat-thrusts."  I love innovation, but I think I'm sticking with the olden days on this one.


Burpee/Squat-thrust, I call them torture.

----------


## Working Poor

> I know you're kidding but y'all are right - I'm a pussy.


There ya go!

----------


## Suzanimal

I hate Burpees. I've been looking for a challenge that seems fun to get me into doing them. I think I found it...






and to keep it interesting, I might use the Moulin Rouge version...

----------


## Suzanimal

I haven't updated this thread in awhile.  I've been running when the weather's not too bad but I'm still only doing 2 miles. On bad weather says, I get on my elliptical at home and do it for 30 minutes to an hour - depends on what I'm watching on tv. I bought some 10 lb weights to do a few exercises at home and started going to the gym a few days a week to work on my upper body. I'm not sure the gym days are effective. My girlfriend has been going with me and we end up going out for a pitcher of Margaritas afterwards - I'm not sure if that's undoing all the hard work I put in at the gym. As a matter of fact, I'm meeting her in an hour for "Muscles and Margaritas".







> *This 95-year-old man just killed the 200-meter sprint and set a world record
> *
> Fair warning: This story may make you feel a tad bit inadequate.
> 
> A 95-year-old retired dentist turned runner, rower, bodybuilder and all around champ has set a new world record for the 200-meter indoor race in his age group.
> 
> Shorter: Charles Eugster is a not to be messed with.
> 
> Seriously, look at him go!
> ...

----------


## Ronin Truth

Hello Mudder, hello Fodder!  Here I am at camp Granada.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been making it to the gym every other day to work on my upper body strength. I start off with a stretch and a brisk walk around the indoor track. Then I do 30 minutes on the elliptical hybrid. I've been using the muscle endurance mode, it gets my heart rate up and gives me resistance. It alternates the resistance in the arms (pushing/pulling) and the legs - it also has you do everything in reverse.

I go around to all the machines 3 times. I can't do all 3 sets in one shot, my muscles need to rest for a bit.

flys (3 sets of 10) set at 30 lbs
curls (3 sets of 10) set at 20 lbs
mystery machine 1 (I can't remember the name but you push your arms straight out in front of you - 3 sets of 10) set at 30 lbs
mystery machine 2 (you sit on a bench and pull down - 3 sets of 10) set at 40 lbs
inner/outer thigh machine (3 sets of 10 for inner and 3 sets of 10 for outer) set at 50 lbs  I'm going to bump this up to 60 lbs on Monday
crunch machine (3 sets of 20) set at 40lbs

Then I run a mile and walk a 1/4 mile to cool down.

I think I'm doing pretty good the only part that's a little sore are my pecs and they're not really bad, I just notice them. I'm also noticing when I flex I see a little muscle popping up and it's pretty hard.

----------


## Natural Citizen

There you go. Eye of the tiger, Suzanimal. YOU ARE A LION....

----------


## Suzanimal

> There you go. Eye of the tiger, Suzanimal. YOU ARE A LION....


I need to put that song on my playlist.

----------


## Natural Citizen

When are you doing that thing anyhow? I forgot when you said.

----------


## Suzanimal

> When are you doing that thing anyhow? I forgot when you said.


First weekend in May. It's getting close.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> First weekend in May. It's getting close.


Yeah, that's not too far forward. Try your best is all you can do. It feels good to be healthy, though. Right? Like_ really_ good.

For your playlist...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah, that's not too far forward. Try your best is all you can do.* It feels good to be healthy, though. Right? Like really good.
> *
> For your playlist...


I will add the song, thanks. I need some new music. I've been using the same playlist forever. And yes, it feels great.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------

